# fosgate PR-2100



## moxysoft (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey everybody.. Just found this discussion and it brings back a ton of memories!
I had *fogate pr-2100* wired to 6 speakers (don't remember brand) in my 65 Cadillac with a Pioneer cassette up front. It was CRYSTAL clean sound 

I sent the amp in to factory in 80 or 81 where they modified it, The guys at Transportation Electronics tested it and couldn't believe the output.

I ran across the Pre-amp and amp the other day and was wondering if there was any interest out there? I thought I would check here before I go the Ebay route
anyways give me a shout


----------



## J64nelson (Oct 25, 2011)

Still have the fosgate pr 2100 ? what are you asking for them ? Thx


----------



## moxysoft (Apr 1, 2014)

Sorry sold it to some guy Australia...

Regards


----------

